# Mary Ellen Mark: Invisible Made Visible



## cgw (Nov 26, 2020)

Great photos, informative essay:

PHOTOS: The Essence Of Mary Ellen Mark, The Invisible Made Visible


----------



## mjcmt (Nov 26, 2020)

Her work is inspirational. If I could make captures half as good I'd be pleased.


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2020)

Terrific work.   Thanks for the link!


----------



## limr (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 2, 2020)

It's exactly for stories like this that I listen to NPR. Really good read. Her husband truly made it a labor of love.


----------

